# My Thanksgiving Meal



## debodun (Nov 25, 2021)

What I got around to cooking for my Thanksgiving meal - turkey slices wrapped around cornbread stuffing, red skin mashed potatoes, yamkin (sweet potatoes mashed together with canned pumpkin), Brussels sprouts, my homemade cranberry relish.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 26, 2021)

That's a pretty healthy meal. The plate looks pretty with the different colors on it. I am the master of the monochromatic meal. Not holiday meals, of course, just by mistake and in general. I have noticed that healthy meals are not monochromatic.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 26, 2021)

I had a home made pimento cheese sandwich, brussel sprouts, a cup of coffee and a banana for desert. I enjoyed it tremendously and I'm grateful for it. One of the benefits of living alone and being a bachelor....


----------



## old medic (Nov 26, 2021)

Mine was a cold box of a turkey dinner from the hospital cafeteria....
Thanks to a late call requiring transport to a distant hospital, I missed going to our family gathering.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 26, 2021)

My daughter brought me turkey and dressing, mashed potatoes, english peas, cranberry sauce, gravy, pecan pie and sweet potato pie.  She and the grands had to work but we had a good visit while I ate.  We have so much to be thankful for!


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> That's a pretty healthy meal. The plate looks pretty with the different colors on it.


Yep...protein, starch, green and yellow vegetables and sweet cranberries.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks delicious and healthy!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 26, 2021)

I made turkey thighs, stuffing balls, gravy and corn. By the time it was ready, I wasn't all that hungry for turkey, stuffing, gravy or corn.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 26, 2021)

Recall that last week I mentioned having suffered a back ache.  It got better but then it relapsed.  Because of that I couldn't go shopping and did not buy smoked turkey like I usually do every T-Day.  Luckily, I had the right ingredients and made myself a terrific chicken-rice-shrimp gumbo.  YUM!!!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 26, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I made turkey thighs, stuffing balls, gravy and corn. By the time it was ready, I wasn't all that hungry for turkey, stuffing, gravy or corn.


That' happens to me too.....spend so much time preparing and cooking, when it's time to eat, not overly hungry.
But
I love the leftovers the next day.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I made turkey thighs, *stuffing balls,*


What are stuffing balls?


----------



## Irwin (Nov 26, 2021)

I made a whole Lil' Butterball turkey for myself today just because it seemed like it would be depressing not having any for the holidays. It was the first time I ever cooked a whole turkey. I put it in the oven and then lay down to take a nap, but slept longer than I had intended. It came out just a bit overcooked, but it was still good. Now I have enough leftovers to last a month. That's alright, though. It's cheap food, and healthy! I made mashed potatoes and fresh steamed broccoli to go with it. Maybe I'll get some sweet potatoes when I go shopping tomorrow. Or there is instant stuffing in the cabinet. That's kind of gross, though. Maybe there's a way to make it taste better.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> What are stuffing balls?


Bread, celery, onion, chicken broth and poultry seasoning mixed together and formed into balls. Put them in a pan and bake. Not the same as it coming out of the turkey but will do.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My daughter brought me turkey and dressing, mashed potatoes, english peas, cranberry sauce, gravy, pecan pie and sweet potato pie.  She and the grands had to work but we had a good visit while I ate.  We have so much to be thankful for!


pray tell what are English peas ?


----------



## Jules (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> pray tell what are English peas ?


Those mushie things that my British friend always orders with her Fish & Chips.  The horror.

Thanks @Judycat   I may do that when I’m craving some stuffing.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 27, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Bread, celery, onion, chicken broth and poultry seasoning mixed together and formed into balls. Put them in a pan and bake. Not the same as it coming out of the turkey but will do.


I use same mixture plus a beaten egg and bake in flat dish so there is lots of crusty surface.  Perfect bed for gravy.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Those mushie things that my British friend always orders with her Fish & Chips.  The horror.
> 
> Thanks @Judycat   I may do that when I’m craving some stuffing.


----------



## David777 (Nov 27, 2021)

My Thanksgiving first fill of the plate courtesy of brother J's cooking.



Today into some bread with mayo and salt will be slicing off a goodly piece of white meat from a chunk I brought home.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 27, 2021)

I was  disappointed with my  turkey breast,,must have went to sleep while preparing it  for the oven.

The stuffing I made with instant  stuffing,,old  bread chunks,, cooked  chopped onion & celery made  up  for the bland  turkey.

Hubby looked  at  the turkey &  said ,," there are no legs."
Had told him several times that I bought  a breast of turkey.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Those mushie things that my British friend always orders with her Fish & Chips.  The horror.
> 
> Thanks @Judycat   I may do that when I’m craving some stuffing.


I buy them frozen in a bag.  I microwave with a little water and real butter and I love them.  Have to have them with my dressing each year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Those mushie things that my British friend always orders with her Fish & Chips.  The horror.
> 
> Thanks @Judycat   I may do that when I’m craving some stuffing.


Oh they're called 'Mushy Peas'' here... usually served up in the fish and chip shops...


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh they're called 'Mushy Peas'' here... usually served up in the fish and chip shops...


Is this the same as the little green pea sold  here fresh in summer and year round canned or frozen or is it a variation of cooked dried split peas?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Is this the same as the little green pea sold  here fresh in summer and year round canned or frozen or is it a variation of cooked dried split peas?


They are normal dried  peas, which have been soaked, boiled and mashed. Here in the Uk they often have added vinegar...


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> They are normal dried  peas, which have been soaked, boiled and mashed. Here in the Uk they often have added vinegar...


Sounds interesting.  I have a bag of dried green split peas which i intended to turn into soup so if I made it less soupy and added a little vinegar, I'd have the English version? 

 Is it used as a normal side dish or just eaten with fish and chips?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Sounds interesting.  I have a bag of dried green split peas which i intended to turn into soup so if I made it less soupy and added a little vinegar, I'd have the English version?
> 
> Is it used as a normal side dish or just eaten with fish and chips?


no it's used as a normal side-dish, but more popular in Fish & Chip shops , more specifically Northern Fish & Chip shops . Here in the South if people want Mushy peas they buy them in a Can


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> no it's used as a normal side-dish, but more popular in Fish & Chip shops , more specifically Northern Fish & Chip shops . Here in the South if people want Mushy peas they buy them in a Can


Thanks.  I'm always open to something new in the food line.  I'll give them a try.  I'm assuming it would be consistency of regular mashed potatoes.


----------



## Jules (Nov 27, 2021)

I’ve seen cans of Mushie peas in the British specialty aisles of big grocery stores.  I’ve seen the cans on the shelf and you won’t be seeing any in my grocery cart.  Not for me and yes, I have tasted them.


----------

